# Anyone need a "dark" room in a room?



## dxqcanada (Sep 21, 2021)

brought to you by 
Ilford new product announcement


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2021)

You go, Ilford!  

I love it!   Although the popup darkroom seems like it would get stuffy pretty fast without adding that fan.    But still a great idea.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks like it is good for small enlargers and maybe up to 8x10 prints. I do not think my big 4x5 Beseler chassis would fit.


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 23, 2021)

terri said:


> You go, Ilford!
> 
> I love it!   Although the popup darkroom seems like it would get stuffy pretty fast without adding that fan.    But still a great idea.


+1
I think given the chemicals used in darkrooms the tent should only be sold with the fan - without this it's not safe.

I've not worked in a darkroom for decades, but if the price on this is not too expensive I might get tempted to shoot film again


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2021)

petrochemist said:


> think given the chemicals used in darkrooms the tent should only be sold with the fan - without this it's not safe.


Agreed.    It's nice that they've made cut out vents on the top and bottom, for a fan and for vent tubes, but really those should be included, even if it's not top of the line stuff.   The air needs to be vented out.


----------

